# parliament hinges



## frank (1 Dec 2005)

has anyone fitted parliament hinges is there a certain way of fitting them,i dont want to ruin the doors if i fit them wrong .

tia frank


----------



## JFC (1 Dec 2005)

I fit them with the flat of the hinge top and bottom flush with the edge like a normal hinge . What are you hanging on them ? I find them very weak and they drop if the door is fitted with a d/g/kglass unit .
Be careful when hanging the door not to leave to much weight on one hinge , get the door where you want it then attach both hinges if you try to do the top then swing the bottom into place you will need a new top hinge .Elevation hinges are better for heavier doors IMHO .


----------



## frank (1 Dec 2005)

jfc the doors are barn type d/g/k glass the sizes are bottom door 105cm x85cm the top is 105cmx 120cm its for the conservatory we have just built the doors will open outwards and fold back if you know what i mean ,the hinges are brass 10cmx6.5cmx4mm i have two pairs,do you think i should put 3 hinges on each door ?the wood is meranti .


frank


----------



## Alf (1 Dec 2005)

frank":28hmaeyf said:


> has anyone fitted parliament hinges is there a certain way of fitting them


Democratically?


----------



## JFC (1 Dec 2005)

Frank , every time i use parliament hinges i have problems but i have seen some work well , the door sizes you mention dont sound that big but elevation hinges are far stronger but look ugly as they are flat lump of brass that stick out rather than the sleek parliament hinge . As you already have the hinges you may as well try it ....... Im just not a fan of them .


----------



## frank (1 Dec 2005)

jfc what are elevation hinges i tried a search for them but no luck do they go under any other name .

tia frank


----------



## DaveL (1 Dec 2005)

frank":115umi4j said:


> jfc what are elevation hinges i tried a search for them but no luck do they go under any other name .


I did a search for parliament hinges and found this page, which also lists projection hinges for use on doors opening 180°, may be the names are interchangeable? They are stronger which is the main reason JFC was recommending them.


----------



## JFC (2 Dec 2005)

projection hinge  I got the name wrong #-o


----------



## mahking51 (2 Dec 2005)

Elevation Hinges? Are they what used to be called Rising Butt Hinges?
Regards
martin


----------



## frank (2 Dec 2005)

thanks lads i should have thought of rising butt hinges but i was having a senior moment (well thats my excuse)so the differance between parliament and projection hinges is the bit thats cut out to make them look nice .

frank


----------



## JFC (2 Dec 2005)

Thats right frank they don't look as nice but give a lot more support . The knuckle on a parliament hinge is only about 50mm so in effect its a 50mm hinge .


----------



## DaveL (3 Dec 2005)

I am not sure that rising butt hinges will allow the door to open by 180° that was talked of. Rising butts are for doors to clear carpets and self close under the effects of gravity.


----------



## template tom (3 Dec 2005)

The main reason for using Parliament hinges is to allow the door to make a 180degree opening to clear the door facings for instance. The rising butt hinges are to clear the carpet.
Tom


----------

